# K&K Pure Mini Installation



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to install a new pickup in my acoustic, the K&K Pure Mini. I prepped the guitar tonight by pulling out the old Element pickup and shimming under the saddle to make sure the action stays the same. 

Any suggestions before I proceed? 

I need to pick up some superglue in 'gel' format as I don't have that on hand, just the regular kind, and the instructions insist on gel (cyanoacrylate).

Anything else?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Good choice.

I've done several installs of these, so a few things I have learned along the way may be helpful.

1) Don't rush.
2) Have a look at the install instructions for the LR Baggs I-Beam. I find their jig is much better, and allows you to place all three discs at the same time. Easy to make one.
3) Line everything up and put into position a couple of times without the glue to make sure it will work when the glue is on.
4) Make sure you do use the gel type super glue. It takes a little longer to set, so you have some time if your jig comes undone or something else goes wrong.
5) When applying the glue to the discs don't use too much. Use just enough to have a thin, even film over the entire disc area.
6) Keep an even pressure on the discs for 30 seconds or so to insure the glue sets properly.
7) Don't underestimate the importance of step 3!

Good luck!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I've done two and one left to go.

A half inch step drill worked fine for enlarging the end pin hole.

I prefer using the jig that comes with the K&K as I'd rather install one at a time than make up a jig that does all three at once and have something go wrong with all three at once.

I used a short 1/4" strip of masking on the bridge for a visual reference as to where I wanted each pad to be on the plate. Seemed to help.

And, take your time.

Chopstick or long screwdriver to guide the endpin jack to the hole.

Oversize strap pin rather than the little one that one that comes with it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I got this done a month ago and it turned out well. I could see slight improvements being made to the jig, like getting all three discs done at once but otherwise its fine. I agree very much with the advice given about taking ones time and a dry run test fit is also a good idea. I used a timer to help with consistency about keeping pressure for a minute and then letting each disc sit for a additional 10 before removing the jig and getting to the next one.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

And how much of an improvement over the Element is it?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a very clear sounding pickup, feels like a strong response from the guitar itself rather than electronics. The name of the pickup itself is very appropriate here, it's a pure sound. I also don't miss the little quack, no matter how hard they tried when designing the Element to eliminate it, I can still hear it. I dig that it's passive and the Para DI has plenty of preamp power to make it all come together.
I will say it took me a couple of hours to dial everything in, was a very stressful first practice with my new pickup as we also had a few other issues going. Since that time I've played out a few times and its been great with very minor tweaking needed, mostly to adjust to the room and the rest of the band. I'm happy I made the switch.


----------

